# Giant's Aero Bike - Propel Advanced SL & Liv/giant Envie Advan



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

Giant Introduces New Aero Road Bikes - BikeRadar


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Was about to post this too, as I used to have a TCR. Input from almost a year ago indicated the Propel's brake design/feel was terrible, hopefully it's been resolved.

I think Giant's aesthetics can be underrated. The Propel is _very_ clean. While the ISP helps in that regard I'd still do without it. Unless I'm reading that article wrong, one would have to opt for the Envie in that case. The integrated cockpit is pretty nuts too.

I remember when I hoped for Giant to create an aero road bike. Someone here called me out as ignorant and posted the TT bike.  This, and the Scott Foil are my two favorite bikes from an aesthetic standpoint. Aero bikes where the tube sizes don't look as overwhelming as most.


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

I think the Propel looks nice but the seatpost on the Envie looks too small/thin?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Surprised they haven't gone with the internal seatpost battery.


----------



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

Have to say, the Propel is a very nice looking bike within the genre of aero road bikes... 

The whole brake issue on some of these aero bikes are a little of a worry to me. Especially with how good the new Super Record and Dura Ace brakes are, the brakes on this Propel will have to be pretty darn good to perform to the level of S Record and Dura A brakes...

Wonder what other colours this frame will come in


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Black and white for everything but dura ace di2. Where the one in the picture is blue since its di2.

Up here in Canada, they are all sold out, Giant Canada cannot supply anymore bikes till the 2014. We also didn't get any di2 models.

This is a slick bike, especially the fact that it is aero. So much better looking then the S5, but I'm sure no cervelo rider will admit that.

Update:
the black and white bike has a clear coated rear end. Anything before the seat tube will be naked Carbon (top tube/downtube etc).


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Good article with video from Road.cc posted today. I'm tempted to buy one.

First look: Giant Propel Advanced SL aero road bike +video | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Really nice article showed up today.
Very tempted to buy one even though I don't really have a reason to.

Giant Introduces New Aero Road Bikes - BikeRadar

Also a You Tube video

The All-New Giant Propel Advanced SL - YouTube


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

i had my order this year cancelled because i went with a litespeed. I have already informed my LBS to let Giant know to bring in the Di2 model for 2014 here in Canada cause i think this is the best looking aero bikes of the bunch.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

What happened to the sloping top tube?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

More drag.


----------

